# The UP



## Bartholomew (Jun 9, 2018)

Has anybody ever tried to hitch the UP? In Traverse City now thinking of it. Busker though and I hear there aren't many prospects up there. But damn it seems like a can't miss op.


----------



## wokofshame (Jun 10, 2018)

Yeah, it's a pretty decent hitch, St Ignace is a decent small town just across the bridge. Avoid Escanaba like the plague, that place sucks.


----------



## Bartholomew (Jun 10, 2018)

wokofshame said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty decent hitch, St Ignace is a decent small town just across the bridge. Avoid Escanaba like the plague, that place sucks.


 
Thanks for the response. I think I am going to try it. I heard Marquette was pretty sweet and hell nature is seeming pretty grand.


----------



## WaSte (Jun 11, 2018)

I am a musician from the U.P., and live about two hours north of Marquette. I don't know exactly how or where you would expect to busk up here, but you would be much better off scheduling shows to pay your way up. Local bands book stuff up here, in exchange for help with shows below the bridge. Busking is not practical here, and more likely to get you trouble with police or businesses than anything.


----------



## Bartholomew (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

